#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  "Кунсанг ламэ шалунг" - на русском!

## Пэма Бэнза

ЭМАХО! Свершилось!
В издательстве "Уддияна" выходит долгожданная книга Патрула Ринпоче "Слова моего всеблагого учителя" (Кунсанг ламэ шалунг). Пока доступны лишь сигнальные экземпляры, а в широкой продаже книга появится в декабре. Пока можно ознакомиться с одной из глав книги на сайтах:

www.uddiyana.ru
www.patrulrinpoche.ru

В качестве анонса приведу слова переводчика английского издания ламы Сонама Кази:

«Слова моего всеблагого учителя» (Кунсанг ламэ шалунг) Дза Патрула Ринпоче — это несравненный устный комментарий (шалунг) на общие и особые предварительные практики линии передачи Дзогпа ченпо лонгчен нингтик. Сам Патрул Ринпоче получил его от своего коренного учителя Джигмэ Гялвэ Нюгу, выдающегося ученика Джигмэ Лингпы, и позднее, по просьбе своих товарищей, безошибочно его записал. Его исключительное литературное дарование еще больше повысило ценность этого комментария. Поскольку Дза Патрул Ринпоче считал своего гуру не кем иным, как самим Кунтусангпо (Буддой Самантабхадрой), он озаглавил свое сочинение Кунсанг ламэ шалунг. 

Данный комментарий чрезвычайно популярен среди последователей этой традиции, кем бы они ни были, и в Тибете, и где угодно, поскольку высочайшее учение объясняется в нем простым и ясным языком. Он изобилует занимательными притчами и меткими аналогиями. Многочисленные изречения Будды и известных индо-тибетских учителей ведущих буддийских школ, которые приводятся здесь в нужных местах, способствуют тому, что учение глубоко западает в души читателей. Удивительно, как много людей сумели понять учение дзогчен, следуя этим предварительным наставлениям.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

О все таки издали!
Поздравляю.
Поздравляю.
Поздравляю.

Теперь ждите мой перевод с тибетского.
Потом сравним. Кстати как насчет - теперь уже договоримся об издании моего перевода?

----------


## PampKin Head

no comments
===

http://book.ariom.ru/txt510.html
http://book.ariom.ru/action.php?url=...tion=go&id=510




> Патрул Ринпоче «Слова моего всеблагого учителя. Устные наставления по предварительным практикам учения Дзогчен»
> 
> Cкачиваний: 46  Формат: zip, 1322 Kb
> 
> Аннотация
>  "Слова моего всеблагого учителя" - один из наиболее известных текстов старой (нингма) традиции тибетского буддизма, посвященный внешним и внутренним предварительным практикам буддийской йоги.
> В книге подробно излагаются общие и тайные методы подготовки ума, речи и тела, составляющие основу традиционного обучения в тибетском буддизме. 
> 
> Рейтинг: 0.00 проголосовать за текст!
> ...

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Я думаю такие замечательные учения должны принадлежать народу.
Хотя надо будет взбодрить ребят для порядка.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Мда... не хорошо как то, хоть потерпели бы годок другой... А то так сразу, для бесплатного скачивания. Не уважение к труду издательства и переводчиков.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Дугаров:
> А то так сразу, для бесплатного скачивания. Не уважение к труду издательства и переводчиков.


Ай-яй-яй!!! Какие негодяи! И ведь наверняка прикрываются словами о бескорыстной деятельности на благо всех живых существ. И знать не хотят ни о киких правах издателей и переводчиков и не приемлют копирайтов на Дхарму. Правда, Доржо?  :Smilie:

----------


## GROM

Саша молодца!Не ожидал от тебя столь сострадательной реакции.
В интерактивном мосте Кабул-Минск ожидали совсем другого развития твоих эмоций  :Smilie: 
Нет слов!Просто пример!

----------


## PampKin Head

*Dhamma works!* (c) Гоенка.

P.S. Сорадуемся благим делам живого существа Пемы!

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Игорю
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Smilie:  Ваша правда

----------


## Dee Mon

> Я думаю такие замечательные учения должны принадлежать народу.
> Хотя надо будет взбодрить ребят для порядка.


Сегодня открыл эту книгу и сильно удивился. В ней приводится подробное описание практики повы. Очень интересно, какова была мотивация того, кто решил включить это описание в книгу и так открыто опубликовать? И какова была мотивация издательства, когда оно открыто публиковало подробные наставления по пове? Теперь книга выложена в интернете и тысячи людей будут пытаться научиться пове по этой книге. А вскоре наверняка многие э.. креативные личности, всевозможные экстрасенсы, самопосвященные гуру и недогурки и просто бизнесмены понапридумывают своих практик по мотивам этой и еще тысячи людей будут этим заниматься... 

Несомненно, книга просто замечательная, и учения первых двух ее частей наверняка должны принадлежать народу. Но вот про публикацию третьей части хотелось бы пояснений.

----------


## kirava

Самопосвященные гуру и недогурки появляются не из-за того, что печатаются такие книги как "Кунсанг ламе шалунг" или "Естественное освобождение", где также описана пхова, а из-за своего собственного неведения. Если люди прочитают книгу от начала до конца, стараясь понять то, что передаёт Учитель, то никаких недогурок не появится. А если человек склонен к "самогурству", то даже прочитав первую часть уже будет подумывать как бы создать своё учение.

----------


## Dee Mon

Да, согласен.
Просто непонятно, какая польза может быть от публикации таких материалов. А вот вред (попытки самостоятельной практики переноса сознания) очевиден.

----------


## PampKin Head

Надо заметить, что на тибетском опубликованно *все*... Высшие тантры, тайные наставления и т. д. И ничего, живут...

----------


## Толя

>А вот вред (попытки самостоятельной практики переноса сознания) очевиден.

Ну, это смотря куда и как  :Wink:   Расслабьтесь Димон.  Если хорошо и вовремя сделать, то даже просто представить Амитабху, Ламу или другого Идама над головой - это уже возможно будет перенос  :Wink:  

>Теперь книга выложена в интернете и тысячи людей будут пытаться научиться пове по этой книге.

Пхову можно было закачать гораздо раньше вместе с этими... как их там, тайными доктринами, не помню... Еще она в Естественном Освобождении есть. Однако особого бума "самопальных" переносов и тяжелых увечий вроде не наблюдается  :Wink:

----------

